# Help me choose a grass type in Hawaii!!



## Codym808 (Aug 23, 2019)

Aloha everyone!

As my first post, where do I even begin?.. For the past several months I've been reading up on a lot of other users lawn journals trying to decide what grass type to go with as my very first lawn. I'm still undecided and I've finally given in to asking for anyone's suggestions.

So lets get started with some background info. The property is located on the east side of the Big Island in Hawaii. Here on the east side (Hilo) we have very bipolar weather. We can have weeks of constant rain but also weeks of sun with no rain. My wife and I recently built our first home back in October of 2018. Here's a image of what we have to work with in the blue square.



Some of you might have seen @Greendoc mention how people in Hawaii (even more so on the Big Island) don't really put much effort in our lawns as those of you in the states. Growing up as a kid, my family didn't either but the main goal for everyone here is to have a yard for the kids to play on. Personally I dont know of anyone here that has an irrigation system either. Most lawns consist of either centipede grass, "Hilo" grass (Paspalum Conjugatum), or some type of zoysia. I'd like to go against the norm here and have a well taken care of lawn that stands out from the rest. A dense turf that I can stripe with a reel mower but I dont want to be cutting grass 2 times a week. Maybe once on the weekend works for me.

As a new home owner and 4 years out of college, money isn't easy to come by right now so I've been taking my outdoor projects step by step when we can afford to do so. Currently I'm working on building a gravel border with concrete edging around the entire house maybe do a property divider with pavers? Soon thereafter I'll be able to bring in a bunch of dirt/top soil to level out the property in which I'll be ready to begin my first journey into the greenest lawn in the subdivision! At least that's my goal :lol: This is what my gravel border looks like, its a work in progress. I'd say I'm about 20% complete..



I've been trying to hold back the weeds by laying down glyphosate monthly so that I dont have to deal with lots of weed's when the time comes for grass. I'm currently playing around with a small patch of centipede grass and a small patch of Scott's bermuda (pre-research into grass). I had the bermuda doing pretty good with hand waterings on my lunch break but after this summer the bermuda has been going brown on me and the centipede has been taking over. I also seem to be getting lots of black speckles on the bermuda leaves but not on the centipede. Is this a type of fungus or could it be from those little leaf hopper bugs which the grass has a TON of right now? This is starting to make me think that centipede would do better here but I love the look of bermuda! These are the tiny bugs that are jumping all over as I step through the grass.





So my goals are to have a short and dense turf that I can stripe. I'd prefer to cut the grass at most once a week. What type of grass would you all suggest and should I pursue installing an irrigation system? I'd also prefer to start with seeds, I was considering blackjack Bermuda. I'm slightly against going with zoysia after reading many of @Greendoc's posts but I'm still open to anyone's suggestions. This is a new lot so there's no grass, just a blank canvas. Remember that it can rain quite a lot here which is why many don't have an irrigation system. Thanks for input anyone can provide!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Codym808 said:


> Aloha everyone!
> 
> As my first post, where do I even begin?.. For the past several months I've been reading up on a lot of other users lawn journals trying to decide what grass type to go with as my very first lawn. I'm still undecided and I've finally given in to asking for anyone's suggestions.
> 
> ...


It's really difficult to tell what is happening from pictures and how to advise you. The best thing you can do is fly about 8 of us out there so we can see first hand. Preferably when it is dark and cold here on the mainland. :lol:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Well, I think if you want short and don't want to mow often you may have a problem. Generally, lower the height of cut the more frequent the mowing. Which is why golf courses often mow daily.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I think Hawaii is a unique ecosystem.

Have greendoc give you a tour of options


----------



## Codym808 (Aug 23, 2019)

@TN Hawkeye yeah sure thing, main thing you bring over some grass seed so I dont have to pay for shipping!

@jayhawk you're right, I'd think Florida would be the most similar to Hawaii but what do I know :lol: I'll wait for the experts to chime in as I'm just a noob around here!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

For your conditions I suggest Centipede. Not Bermuda or Zoysia. Reason why most Centipede looks bad is because it is allowed to be infested with contaminating grassy weeds, not mowed with a reel mower, and over fed with the wrong products.


----------



## Codym808 (Aug 23, 2019)

The @Greendoc has spoken! Centipede it is then, thanks for the insight. Now that you mention it, I dont really see any low HOC centipede either. Thanks!

I did a little research on different types of centipede and noticed there are several cultivars. Are there any recommendations on which type to go with or all they pretty much all the same?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tifblair is the most hardy and has the nicest color vs the Chinese Common. Centipede can look stunning at 3/4" with a reel mower. It is also slow growing enough that a once every 7-14 day mowing is sufficient


----------



## Codym808 (Aug 23, 2019)

Perfect!!! The exact answer I was looking for, you really are the lawn guru lol thanks!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

If you search the forum for Tifblair there is at least one member with it and it looks great.


----------



## Codym808 (Aug 23, 2019)

Another question, would a manual reel mower be able to cut centipede? Cause those motorized reel mowers are pretty pricey..


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I think a manual reel can mow Centipede. Best thing is, I know Centipede does fine at HOC between 1/2-1"


----------



## Codym808 (Aug 23, 2019)

I was thinking of going with the earth wise 7 blade reel mower. Seems to be the best option if terms of price and blade count. Anyone have any opinions on this reel? I've seen several using it on here.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I use it and it seems to get the job done - but I have never used another one so can't really compare.


----------



## Codym808 (Aug 23, 2019)

Alrighty, I might as well try it out! Thanks!


----------



## Hawaii low mow (Oct 3, 2019)

Aloha,

You can find a cheap Mclane on Craigslist out here in Hawaii.

I use a Mclane 10 blade on zoysia and it does just fine. Added a roller and the stripes are amazing.
Just be sure that the mower is sharp and you're good to go.


----------



## Hawaii low mow (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## HiloZoysia77 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hey man! I also live in Hilo and have just gotten into this grass craze. How is your centipede going?


----------

